

Monkey Patching in Scala - amerf1
http://zameermanji.com/blog/2013/3/31/monkey-patching-in-scala/

======
octo_t
(Scoped) Implicits are awesome, it turns out that scope is exactly the
solution to the problem with generalised monkey-patching :o

Also props to the author for not using the (horrible) term used in early Scala
documentation/papers/books of "pimp-my-library"

~~~
lmm
Bah. Programming should be fun; there's a reason the biggest scala web
framework is called "play". pimp-my-library is a memorable way to express an
important concept. Documentation shouldn't have to be po-faced all the time.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The problem is that pimp has two meanings, the unintended meaning painting a
weird picture in my head.

~~~
adriaanm
Really? The only image I get is a leopard print chevy with a hottub on a
trailer.

------
robmil
Ruby is gradually adding the ability to monkey patch without polluting the
global scope via Refinements:

[http://timelessrepo.com/refinements-in-
ruby](http://timelessrepo.com/refinements-in-ruby)

